# Soil Test Feedback



## jpzsports (Jun 1, 2021)

I would appreciate any feedback on my recent soil test.

1. The Boron and Manganese are listed as "low" but I checked those numbers on some other websites and they seem to be in normal range. Safe to just let it be?

2. Potassium is also considered a little below optimal, but again, other websites seem to have 145 lbs/acre considered as great so am I good there too?

3. My main takeaway is probably just that I should increase my pH a bit. Last year it was 5.9 and I added about 7 bags of lime to my 10k sq ft lawn, but it looks like it hasn't helped. Guess I just need to add more?

The recommendations from the soil test were:
Product recommendations based on tested area of 10,000 square feet (0.23 acres)
29.03 lbs of Sta-Green 29-0-5 All-Purpose Lawn Fertilizer
25.27 lbs of Potash (0-0-60)
100 lbs of Sta-Green Fast-Acting Lime 25-lb Organic Lime Ph Balancer

Appreciate any advice!


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Who did the soil test? What extractants were used? You can't compare numbers because different extractants will come up with different numbers on the very same soil. Is this a recommendation for a single application of products or a recommendation for the season? It's probably just for one application (29 lb of 29-0-5 over 10000 sq ft gets you 0.8 lb of nitrogen per 1000 sq ft). Since you have this test and these results, you might as well use it, but next year, look around for a lab that gives recommendations for the whole year. University of New Hampshire does soil testing. Split the potash into two applications to keep it under 1 lb of K per 1000 sq ft. Use 0-0-50 instead if you can find it.


----------



## jpzsports (Jun 1, 2021)

Thanks for the reply.

I used SoilKit because I was able to get them for a great price at Lowe's on sale.

Do you think adding more potassium is worthwhile? Can I use an all purpose 12-0-12 to get some potassium? It's much cheaper than any straight potassium fertilizer I can find.

Besides that, just more lime?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

SoilkKit uses Waters Lab for soil testing. For the SoilKit sold via Lowes, Waters uses Mehlich 3 testing. SoilKits parent company is Agritech and they have partnered with the University of Auburn. For the SoilKit provided through Auburn, Waters Lab uses the Melich 1 test.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

12-0-12 is fine. Their recommendation works out to 1.5 lb of K per 1000 sq ft. 8 lb per 1000 sq ft would give you 1 lb of N and of K. Waters Lab is a good lab. However, it's disconcerting that they gave a recommendation for only one nitrogen application. Was there anything about when to repeat? The lime application is an appropriate one for a fast acting lime. But is that all the lime you need or just what to do for one application? If there is a customer service number, call and ask them questions.


----------



## jpzsports (Jun 1, 2021)

Sorry, I should have posted the full info. Here it is:


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

So you need 96 lb of lime per 1000 sq ft. Use dolomitic lime at 50 lb per 1000 sq ft in late fall. Do the remaining 46 lb per 1000 sq ft in the spring. You could use the magnesium in dolomitic lime. Also, it looks like you need close to 2 lb of K over the year.

If you have been adding lime already this year or last, some of it has yet to react. Did the soil test ask when and how much lime you applied? If so, they would have given you a lime credit, reducing the recommendation. If they didn't, then work out a lime credit for yourself based on how much you applied and when. VA Tech estimates that 75% of lime applied in the last 6 months still hasn't reacted., 50% of lime in the last 12 months hasn't reacted, 25% of lime in the last 18 months hasn't reacted yet.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

The most important question how does your lawn look? Post some pictures to get an idea of what you are working with! You're micronutrients and macronutrients will always be off with soil tests. I recommend stick with balanced fertilizers for early spring. You can go with a higher concentrated nitrogen, such as 29-0-5 mid late spring. Most fertilizers have micronutrients that you need. To me, Yard Mastery is among the best companies to follow in terms of fertilizer programs. It's an American small business company and I love to support a guy like Allyn Hane! He has done incredible research to help DIYer's like ourselves.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

New Hampshire fertilizer prohibits phosphorus unless seeding or a soil test shows a deficit. The soil test shows adequate phosphorus.
https://extension.unh.edu/resource/new-hampshires-turf-fertilizer-law-what-you-should-know-fact-sheet


----------



## jpzsports (Jun 1, 2021)

Thanks for all the feedback! Much appreciated.

For the lime, I added about 7 bags of Soil Doctor lime over the past year. So perhaps it just needs more time to penetrate down into the soil? I suppose I can keep adding more over time too.

Regarding the potassium, I added the Stress Blend from Lawn Mastery about 2 months ago. Does that take time to get the 20% potassium into the soil as well or should I add more?

Is it worth buying manganese or is that fine as is?

Here's a photo of my lawn. Suffering from a bit of heat stress, but otherwise looking good.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

When you applied the 7 bags of lime, was it from a lime recommendation? You should only add lime using a lime recommendation. You applied 280 lb over 15,000 sq ft which works out to about 18.6 lb per 1000 sq ft. Since it was in the last year, we can assume that 9-14 lb per 1000 sq ft is still left to react. You can subtract that from the lime recommendation. You need more lime.

As for manganese, if you suspect a deficiency, you should get a tissue test. Here is an article on manganese in turfgrass:
https://archive.lib.msu.edu/tic/tgtre/article/2001sep6.pdf

As for the potassium, the soil test would have picked up on what you had added. It's testing what is available at the time of the test.


----------



## jpzsports (Jun 1, 2021)

Thank you all for the feedback.

I picked up a 30-0-4 fertilizer, 0-0-56 Sulfate of Potash, and lime this weekend. It should be safe to apply them on the same day, right?

Lastly, is there any benefit to getting either of these manganese fertilizers since I was low on my test or are they not worth it?
https://www.amazon.com/Opulent-Manganese-Liquid-Fertilizer-Supplement/dp/B08ZC4GLLM
https://www.amazon.com/Manganese-Sulfate-Monohydrate-32-Pound/dp/B004RXD1HK

Thanks!


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

You can start fertilizing now if you're not seeding. Save the lime for late fall. If you have noticed signs of manganese deficiency and have gotten a tissue test showing deficiency, then add manganese. Otherwise, it is not necessary.


----------

